# Best TIME to take GABA



## JMRQ (Mar 6, 2011)

I want to increase my HGH with 5 grams of GABA

But WHEN should I take it ???

I once heard that GABA should be taken in the morning so it can circulate throughout the body, but then conversely some people say take it at bedtime...

I'll get kind of a "flushed" feeling from it with a weird taste in my mouth shortly after taking it...

*WHEN IS THE BEST TIME TO INGEST GABA FOR INCREASED HGH ???*


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 6, 2011)

JMRQ said:


> I want to increase my HGH with 5 grams of GABA
> 
> But WHEN should I take it ???
> 
> ...


GABA, at night.


----------



## Imosted (Mar 6, 2011)

does this really work, is it worth taking?
I have read some reviews some says 6-7 grams is great some says it doesn't do anything..


----------



## JMRQ (Mar 7, 2011)

Imosted said:


> does this really work, is it worth taking?
> I have read some reviews some says 6-7 grams is great some says it doesn't do anything..



Well there's that one study that say 5 grams will up HGH 550%


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 7, 2011)

I find this hard to believe but you never know.  I bought some of it pretty cheap.  I bought it because they say it can help with relaxation, anxiety, and help your body send signals from the nerves.


----------



## ca_iron (Mar 7, 2011)

I have experimented with GABA and timing. I tried at night before bed on empty stomach, at night right after a protein shake, first thing in the morning on an empty stomach and first thing in the morning with breakfast. Best results I got were at night on a semi-empty stomach (since I can’t sleep with a complete empty stomach – I get hungry too quickly). My sleep was better and deeper, I would wake up more refreshed and energized and feel recovered from my workouts.


----------



## JMRQ (Mar 7, 2011)

ca_iron said:


> I have experimented with GABA and timing. I tried at night before bed on empty stomach, at night right after a protein shake, first thing in the morning on an empty stomach and first thing in the morning with breakfast. Best results I got were at night on a semi-empty stomach (since I can???t sleep with a complete empty stomach ??? I get hungry too quickly). My sleep was better and deeper, I would wake up more refreshed and energized and feel recovered from my workouts.



 Thank you! that is exactly what I was curious of the TIMING of it... I just wish the study that involved HGH said WHEN it was taken...


----------

